# Some baby giant pics.



## VARNYARD (Jul 18, 2010)

Here they are:


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 18, 2010)

Like I said before.....I can't wait.


----------



## isdrake (Jul 18, 2010)

They are adorable. :O


----------



## reptastic (Jul 18, 2010)

awesome i cant wait either. who was the fist clutch to hactch from?


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 18, 2010)

The two clutches mine hatched from were within 24 hours of each other is all I know. You know which clutch yours is coming from reptastic?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 18, 2010)

There are three clutches over 3 days that hatched. Blizard and Sugars were first, then Sarge and Cream, then Snow and Sleet, then two days later Ice and Hail babies hatched.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 18, 2010)

Sarge x Cream and Ice x Hail for me!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 18, 2010)

Too sweet, giants are the best!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 18, 2010)

I cant wait to get my Snow x Sleet!


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 18, 2010)

Blizard/Sugar for me. Boom!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome!

Just sent Bobby another e-mail. I _finally_ lay down that deposit on Wednesday. A mere 3 days away! 

Just that much closer to being the proud owner of a chubby ol' giant! :woot 

Now I just sit and wait for the PayPal request!


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 18, 2010)

Looking Great!! Can't wait to get mine.. Not sure which clutch mine is coming from.


----------



## kaa (Jul 18, 2010)

Seeing the pics and hearing how excited everyone is getting about there Giants, I am wanting one. I'll just pretend the one I will be taking care of for reptastic is mine until I can get my own. You are all very lucky.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 18, 2010)

DMBizeau said:


> The two clutches mine hatched from were within 24 hours of each other is all I know. You know which clutch yours is coming from reptastic?



no i dont yet but im sure bobby will let me know i love the blizzardxsugar babies i have seen lately but i also like the ice and hail babies to they seem to get bigger or maybe its just me!



> Seeing the pics and hearing how excited everyone is getting about there Giants, I am wanting one. I'll just pretend the one I will be taking care of for reptastic is mine until I can get my own. You are all very lucky.



i really appreciate it justin, ill find a way to repay you back for this.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 18, 2010)

They look great Bobby  . One of these days I will get one from you  . I have to take care of Shakespeare and Venus ( All American for those who don't know my two babies ) first. 

For those who are waiting to get a Tegu I just want to say congrats to all of you. Doesn't it feel like it's Christmas  .


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

txrepgirl said:


> For those who are waiting to get a Tegu I just want to say congrats to all of you. Doesn't it feel like it's Christmas  .




It's better than Christmas.

Never got a tegu for Christmas . . .

Come Wednesday night, after I get off of work and send Bobby that payment, that little dude is mine! :-D


----------



## reptastic (Jul 19, 2010)

just got the email from bobby and its a *drum roll*............ Blizzard x Sugar baby, im so stoked. bobby is the man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaa (Jul 19, 2010)

> i really appreciate it justin, ill find a way to repay you back for this.



It's no problem man. Anything I can do to help.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 19, 2010)

JonC. You got a point there  .


----------



## brutus13 (Jul 19, 2010)

All this excitement congrats everyone. I can't wait to feel this excited!!


----------



## kaa (Jul 20, 2010)

brutus13 said:


> All this excitement congrats everyone. I can't wait to feel this excited!!



You and me both, I am thinking if I have enough, I might get one if Bobby has any left.


----------



## brutus13 (Jul 20, 2010)

kaa said:


> brutus13 said:
> 
> 
> > All this excitement congrats everyone. I can't wait to feel this excited!!
> ...



That's cool. I'm waiting for the all Americans to hatch. That's where my baby is. Seeing everyone excited gets me all excited and I still have a month to wait


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

WOW! Congrats on them. Even though you must be used to hatching these small wonders.

I have a friend with eggs in the incubator atm. I cannot wait to see the hatchlings once they pop out of the eggs. I have never seen small green hatchlings before - only adult/subadult tegus... I am sure I'll be tempted once they hatch


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Bobby just confirmed he got my payment and hopefully he'll ship out Monday and I'll get it on Tuesday. 

The next 5 days are gonna be LOOOOOOONG!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 26, 2010)

MMMM... groovy tegus dude!


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 26, 2010)

baby giants ship today! Can't wait.


----------

